# Slab of ribeye roast smoking question



## tristate (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey guys, I just put a Beef loin strip/ribeye roast/New York strip roast in this morning. About 5lbs.Heres what I did.

1.Cut most of the fat cap off and cut the silver skin out, Gave it a whole rub.

2. Placed the fat cap back on the top.

3.Foiled a foil pan (So I can foil it later without taking it out) Placed in the pan.

4. Placed it in the foil and pan with the fat cap up. Placeed in smoker at about 7am CDT. this morn.

Smoker is a Square Brinkman type, Top and lower grate.

Questions,

1. Should I have put it directley on the grate? Which grate? top or bottom No pan no foil?

2.I'm useing beer in the water pan, Should I use any humidity?

3. I'm just doing this like a brisket just only going to maybe 135?

4.SHould take what 7.5 hrs?

Right now I"m gonna turn it so smoke hits both sides in about 3.5 hrs. Then was thinking of putting on a hot grill to sear it off to give it a finish. Am I on the right track with this?

In a few hrs I'm going to do some pork ribs in the same smoker but I've got a handle on those, 3-2-1 method.

Thanks for any advice!!


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 29, 2012)

Is it a NY Strip or Ribeye? 

Take it to 130°-135° and do a reverse sear on it at the end (vs. at the start).

I'd place it on the top rack and the foil pan on the second rack to capture the juices for Au Jus, but allowing it to absorb smoke all the way around, no foil.

What temp is your smoker?

  And how do you like your beef?  Bloody rare to mildly pink or where in between?


----------



## bama bbq (Jul 29, 2012)

The last rib roast I did was Dec '11.  I cooked 2 of them at 325* on the kettle with a pan under the roast rack.  I never wrapped them in foil and they only took 3-ish hours to do.  I think 135* is a good target temp to allow for carry over.  I recall doing mine to 140* and all but the center cut was a bit too done.













IMG_0354.JPG



__ bama bbq
__ Jul 29, 2012


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 29, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> Is it a NY Strip or Ribeye?
> 
> Take it to 130°-135° and do a reverse sear on it at the end (vs. at the start).
> 
> ...


He's got you covered!


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 29, 2012)

I did a 10# sirloin tip last weekend and it took 6 hours to get to 130* at smoker temp of 230* so I'm thinking 7.5 hours will be way too long, it will probably be done in less than 4.


----------



## tristate (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks! Smoker is at about 225 right now, Ok I'll take it out of the foil and put the pan under to catch.

Beef loin strip is what it says. Packaging is a bit vaque. the flecking of the meat looks just like ribeye.

Think I'll slow the heat down too. If it hits the mark at 130 I'll just wrap it and do the cooler thing.


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Jul 29, 2012)

I did an 11lb rib-eye roast back on Memorial Day.  Just posted about it yesterday.  At 230*-240* it only took about 5 hours to get to 130* in the dead center.  With a smaller cut, it won't take that long.  If you are going to foil for a long time, you might want to pull it a little below 130*, wrap it and let it rest in a cooler.  When you slice it if it is too rare for some, you can always throw the slices on a hot grill for a very quick sear to serve hot. AND as JimmyJ would say, if you have the ingredients, its not too late to start his Smokey Aus Jus (I have it listed in my post).


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 29, 2012)

WhtPlainsSmoker said:


> I did an 11lb rib-eye roast back on Memorial Day.  Just posted about it yesterday.  At 230*-240* it only took about 5 hours to get to 130* in the dead center.  With a smaller cut, it won't take that long.  If you are going to foil for a long time, you might want to pull it a little below 130*, wrap it and let it rest in a cooler.  When you slice it if it is too rare for some, you can always throw the slices on a hot grill for a very quick sear to serve hot. AND as JimmyJ would say, if you have the ingredients, its not too late to start his Smokey Aus Jus (I have it listed in my post).


 Yep!...X2...JJ


----------



## tristate (Jul 29, 2012)

So Im learning. Wife tells me that the guest are not coming until 5 o'clock. So it hits 130 degrees I pulled it off and put it on the gas grill to sear both sides for 2 minutes on high heat. I could tell that it was extremely tender then by putting hooks into it. Wrapped it in the foil with drippings, put it in the cooler with blankets. We will see how it turns out in another 4 hours. So yes it cook faster than what I was expecting. Thanks for the advice!
 Now waiting on the ribs.


----------



## tristate (Jul 30, 2012)

Well everything turned out great! I pulled it at 130 seared it on the gas grill for about 2 min each side wrapped it back in its juices and put it in the cooler were it sat for 5 hrs, came out great! just the right amount of pink in the middle and was a huge hit. The 3-2-1 ribs didnt make it to the '1' lol. they were so fall off the bone in the foil I just kept those wrapped for another 45min and were the talk. I must say they were great!

Thanks for the advice guys! Smoke on!

Wished I took pics but the smell had everyone in a frenzy and didnt have time! lol.


----------

